# gunsmith needed to work on my bolt action



## CraKaLaCKiN (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a M77 Ruger manufactured in 1984. It's the original tang-safety chambered in 30-06.

I'm looking for a gunsmith to 'accurize' it. Bed the stock, free float barrel, trigger job, etc... etc...

Can someone recommend a good reputable smith in Georgia?

THANKS!


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 20, 2015)

I had a 88' M77 in 270 Win that I did the home makeover on. I put a Bell and carlson Premier composite stock on it and free floated the barrel with a little sandpaper and a dremel. Then put a Timney trigger in it.
http://www.timneytriggers.com/shop/Ruger-Model-77-Tang-Safety-P17.aspx

It shot great for an M77 and was more cost effective for me.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 20, 2015)

Bennett's Custom Shop over in Lilburn did my A Bolt several years ago. Its a shooter.


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 21, 2015)

David McDonald at Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna does a great job.


----------



## HARLEY (Jan 8, 2016)

check out brad ward at full blown firearms in griffin georgia.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 20, 2016)

All of what you are describing, excepting the trigger job, are well within the capabilities of the typical backyard gunsmith....you ought to give it a try. Regarding the trigger job...you might be stuck with what you have, unless you upgrade to an aftermarket trigger. Ruger factory triggers during that time frame are notorious for being difficult to work with.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jan 20, 2016)

ACRW in Ringold has my vote. Cloud springs rd (Costco & cabellas) exit. Going north on 75, turn right & they are 1/4 mile on the right.


----------

